# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss Treatments >  Where to Buy Minoxidil in UK?

## mishills

Hello,
I am 42 years old and been a patient at belgravia hair clinic in London.
I am using minoxidil 4% + medroxyprogesterone (mpg) 0.0125% lotion prescribed by them for 2 years.
I have not been able to regrow much but I am able to save remaining hair on my head. 
Its very expensive and I was looking if I can get same supply outside on a amore affordable terms.
Thanks for reading my post, I am new on forum and appreciate any help I can get.

----------


## merelein

You can get it from Amazon UK. Really reliable product. Am in my early thirties and have recently noticed the early onset of hair-loss. MINOX-ve has stabilised that initial loss and when combined with an hair loss shampoo improvement in hair strength is noticeable. Would recommend to anyone who is in early stages of MPB.

----------


## Spex

This is a very well respected and legitimate site https://www.minoxidil-direct.com

Regards
Spex

----------


## johnnybennett

*Peace Mass Transit Abuja*? Well, if you are looking for this then now is the time to stop your search and visit us. We are one of the best transport service providers that are known to deliver highly professional services and well-maintained vehicles, safe rides, and more. Download our app and start booking.

----------


## dianalouis1

Amazon UK are the best option to find Minoxidil..if you need any suggestion about hair you can check our page https://lovehairstyles.com/red-hair-best-color/ And for beard styles check this https://lovehairstyles.com/beard-styles/

----------


## mcsteve192

Hi Mate sorry to hear your hair loss troubles and I am in agreement that the belgravia centre is way too expensive, I am currently buying Kirkland Minoxidil 5% from https://www.minoxidilstore.co.uk/ there are UK based supplier and give you 6 month treatment for less than 40 quid

----------

